# Importing excel tables into eCabinets Line Drawing Editor.



## Scott Marshburn (Oct 12, 2014)

Importing excel tables into eCabinets Line Drawing Editor.

Have you ever wanted to list the components of your cabinet in the line drawing editor in eCabinets? If so then you need to check this video out.

First I will show you step by step how to set up the table feature in eCabinets Line drawing editor. Then I will show you how to set up the worksheet in excel that will allow you to Import the selected data into the line drawing editor.


----------

